# Sticky  AUTHORS, BLOGGERS AND EDITORS NEEDED



## JohnthePilot

How would you like to make a contribution to the publication of articles etc., in this burgeoning section of TSF?

Don't worry if you are not a great writer. As long as you can contribute something useful we can always sort out things like grammar and spelling. What we need from you is the technical input. Don't feel that this needs to be at scientific journal level. We are looking for anything from short, newsy, technical blogs to lengthy, detailed technical articles with everything in between.

If, on the other hand, your strong point is as a wordsmith, but you lack the technical knowledge, you may be able to put the technical ideas of others into words. Even better, you may be able to do both.

In addition, we require proofreaders, editors and those who are just happy to help out with the general running of the section.

If you feel that you can help in anyway, please send a Private Message to myself or my assistant manager, DonaldG.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Come on all you budding authors. Surely some of you have an article bursting to reach the public. :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323

To top it all off, we even are expanding into the murky depths of YouTube.

In this exciting adventure into unexplored waters, I (Redeye3323) and Carpetfizz are looking for more YouTube Editors to come forth and produce videos that show what TSF is about.

Sound good? Got any questions?

If so, just pop off a PM to either myself or my partner-in-crime - Carpetfizz.

Sincerely,
-Redeye3323
YouTube Editor-in-Cheif


----------



## IanHanssens

Redeye3323 said:


> To top it all off, we even are expanding into the murky depths of YouTube.
> 
> In this exciting adventure into unexplored waters, I (Redeye3323) and Carpetfizz are looking for more YouTube Editors to come forth and produce videos that show what TSF is about.
> 
> Sound good? Got any questions?
> 
> If so, just pop off a PM to either myself or my partner-in-crime - Carpetfizz.
> 
> Sincerely,
> -Redeye3323
> YouTube Editor-in-Cheif


Could i make some dutch movies about TSF. Or isnt that good for you because you cant check if they are good?
Let me know something!
Thx!


----------



## LordInvictus

I think I could write both technically and proofreading, I also Have my own YouTube and Podcasts. Maybe I can help Contribute to TSF in some way. Email me if I can be of assistance.


----------

